# Great trading days coming



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Have some cash and on the hunt,wow what a great time to hunt

Banks,Reits or what ever,,,what is your pick,,,,of sectors in coming weeks


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

trying to pay heed to voices here advising not to be catching falling knives, so with cyclicals I'm trying to wait.

might be a little heavy in cyclicals when all is said and done on the european end, so right now I'm watching a non-cyclical; when it hits my target I might grab a few shares.

also I should maybe grab some non-cyclicals here in Canada, but not watching anything in particular, I like canadian tire, but don't want to pay a lot for it, I like dollarama, but the p/e is way out for me, can't really see how much more growth they could have to justify it, also some other names, but they all seem way too expensive right now

caveat, none of the above means anything, it's just my version of a blind walk through a blizzard


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Maybe a good time to pick up some CM after the cut if there is a cut


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Why not buy everything?
- but for gawdsake know your limit* and stay within it.

* limit the size of purchase and limit the loss

GSR interviews Prof BURTON MALKIEL Ph.D. (15 minutes)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnjIv-LsX08 


windows 7 screenshot


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

zylon said:


> Why not buy everything?
> - but for gawdsake know your limit* and stay within it.
> 
> * limit the size of purchase and limit the loss
> ...


Hard at times to not buy in large numbers,,,will be more conservative going forward

Going to retire next year at 56 so best not blow up at this point


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

I wonder if maybe topics like this one that are general investing sort of topics and not about a specific stock/company might be better placed in the Investing section instead of here.


----------



## Chris L (Nov 16, 2011)

Buy more VTI...love to, but the conversion rate sucks! Still do it?? Is VUN a viable option? and what about VCN, just forget about Canada for now?


----------



## thepitchedlink (Feb 17, 2014)

Chris L said:


> Buy more VTI...love to, but the conversion rate sucks! Still do it?? Is VUN a viable option? and what about VCN, just forget about Canada for now?


I think like that too....but the good deals are here at home at the moment


----------



## Chris L (Nov 16, 2011)

thepitchedlink said:


> I think like that too....but the good deals are here at home at the moment


As much as there is downward pressure on CAN, I think you're right. The real deals really are here at home atm.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Chris L said:


> Buy more VTI...love to, but the conversion rate sucks! Still do it?? Is VUN a viable option?


VTI-us and VUN-ca are virtually identical; the only difference being that VUN fee is 1% higher than VTI

An easy way to compare the two, is to chart VTI in Canadian dollars (VTI:$CDW) - red line
Then overlay the chart with VUN.TO - blue line
The two run so closely together that the blue line is almost invisible.

The 1% difference in expense ratio is reflected by the one-year performance.
VTI:$CDW = +15.3%
VUN.TO = +14.3%


uploading images


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

Seems like every stock in canada is linked to oil including banks and REITS


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

tygrus said:


> Seems like every stock in canada is linked to oil including banks and REITS


Indeed. I recall my finance portfolio training where they told us to make sure our portfolio selections weren't all correlated. Well, they aren't and it still doesn't matter. Oil down? Everything down!


----------



## Chris L (Nov 16, 2011)

zylon said:


> VTI-us and VUN-ca are virtually identical; the only difference being that VUN fee is 1% higher than VTI
> 
> An easy way to compare the two, is to chart VTI in Canadian dollars (VTI:$CDW) - red line
> Then overlay the chart with VUN.TO - blue line
> ...



Thank you. VIT is therefore simply a hedge on currency. If that's taken into account, having VTI with top CAD is better as we rode that ship into the depths.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

CPA Candidate said:


> Indeed. I recall my finance portfolio training where they told us to make sure our portfolio selections weren't all correlated. Well, they aren't and it still doesn't matter.
> 
> Oil down? Everything down!


Which goes to show that market sentiment (particularly foreign/institutional investors who may have one idea of what makes up the Canadian economy) trumps the "efficient" market theory.


Cheers


----------

